# FTP root Server



## DieterMayerDE (20. März 2004)

Guten Abend,


Habe mir von einer Woche einen root Server angemietet. Ich muss sagen, dass ich noch der totale Anfänger bin.


Der Server läuft auf SuSE.


Jetzt habe ich mir ein Programm „Tera Term“ herunter geladen, um eine Verbindung zum Server herzustellen.

Ich kann auch eine Verbindung aufbauen. Aber wie kann ich einen FTP Zugang für meinen Server erzeugen

Und wenn ich PHPmyAdmin aufrufe, bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung: „Ab sofort muss ein geheimes Passwort zur Verschlüsselung in der Konfigurationsdatei gesetzt werden (blowfish_secret).“

Wie kann ich ein Passwort vergeben?


Ich bitte um Hilfe!


Bin totaler Anfänger (bitte um idiotensicheren Lösungshinweis).

Noch ein Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Arne Buchwald (20. März 2004)

Hallo,



> Habe mir von einer Woche einen root Server angemietet. Ich muss sagen, dass ich noch der totale Anfänger bin.


Das sind doch Widersprüche in sich - ist das denn so schwer zu erkennen?

RootServer sind für diejenigen sinnvoll, dass _sehr gute_ Linuxkenntnisse haben und aufgrund eines Scriptes oder Ähnlichem einen eigenen Server benötigen, weil bestimmte Features auf Shared-Hosting-Servern nicht möglich sind.
Tu' dir (und deinem Geldbeutel) einen Gefallen und kündige den Server schnellstmöglich wieder. Andernfalls kann es gut sein, dass dein Server bald einer Attacke zum Opfer fällt und mehrere Hundert bis mehrere Tausend Euro Trafficgebühren an 1&1 bezahlen musst.

Zu deiner Frage: Um FTP-Verbindungen herzustellen, muss ein FTP-Server auf deinem Server laufen. Wie die Benutzerdaten gespeichert werden, ist abhängig von dem von dir ausgewählten FTP-Server-Programm.


----------



## DieterMayerDE (21. März 2004)

Ich habe keinen 100% root Server sondern einen virtuellen Server mit root Zugriff!
Trifft die Gefahr die "Arne Buchwald" geschrieben hat dann trotzdem zu?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (21. März 2004)

Hallo DieterMayerDE,

zuerst einmal möchte ich vorwegschicken, dass es mich sehr freut, dass du meinen Post beachtet hast und nicht gleich nach /dev/null (Papierkorb / Nirvana unter Linux)  geschoben hast. 

Ja, das Problem ist genau identisch. Der einzige Unterschied zwischen einem vServer und einem richtigen (dedizierten) Server ist, dass mehrere virtuelle Server (= vServer) auf einem dedizierten Server laufen.
Die möglichen Konsequenzen bei einem vServer (gehackt werden) und entsprechender Traffic sind exakt dieselben.

P.S.: Da du ja auch hier geantwortet hast, antworte ich ebenfalls hier, da es ja vielleicht für den ein oder anderen auch von Interesse ist.


----------



## DieterMayerDE (21. März 2004)

Werde mir den virtuellen Server regelmäßig von einem Profi anschuen lassen. Der wird schon alle Siucherheitslücken schließen. Dann wird die Gefahr duch unbefugten Zugriff sicherlich sehr stark minimiert.

Ist dies eine sinnvolle Lösung? Und wie siehts dann mit der Sicherheit aus?

Weis meint Ihr / Arne Buchwald.


Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Arne Buchwald (21. März 2004)

Wenn ein Admin sich um deinen vServer kümmert, ist das natürlich ok, aber bedenke, dass ein *vernünftiger* Admin ca. das 10-fache des Preises deines vServers kostet.

Ich würde dir eher empfehlen, deine Anforderungen zusammenzustellen und an einen Hoster heranzutreten, der dir Webspace auf einem Shared-Hosting-System bereitstellt. Vorteil für dich ist, dass du dich nicht um die Adminstration bzw. Bezahlung von dessen kümmern musst und es insgesamt günstiger für dich ist.


----------

